# large mouth bass



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

what should i feed my large mouth bass. hes about 11-12 inches.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

worms n minnows


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Wild caught? If so at that size it may be tough to get it to eat.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

yup wild caught. hmm. im gonna try like rosy minnows... or goldfish i donno. i might start setting minnow traps in rivers and stuff. to get him the wild stuff. any other options?


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

lotsa cover, as to the minnow idea. its a goodun, get him wild caught and eventuly convert him to rosies or golds.(or keep catching wild minnow, thats probly cheaper anyway)


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

i used to feed mine night crawlers and feeders. the feeders arent very good for em but it was fun to watch him take down 20 in about 30 secs.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i just wanna get him a good setup. i dont no if it will eat shrimp so i guess feeders it is lol


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

I got a largemouth and a smallmouth...both eat anything that drops into their tank. I feed them shrimp, live minnows, small african cichlids and chunks of trout :nod:


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

try crickets or hellgamites they really love them look for them at a baitshop


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

nightcrawlers, helgramites, insects in general, creek chubs (wild minnows)


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

what size tank is needed for small mouth or large mouth bass?


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I had bass and bluegill in a 180...they'll eat ANYTHING, so don't stress it...especially if it's alive. We fed them a hundred feeders at a time lol.

click


----------

